
Introducing React Native + Deco - daverecycles
https://medium.com/@dechen/introducing-react-native-deco-49fa19b300a#.l7h7baxqt
======
jtfairbank
Seems to be geared towards mobile dev, how soon will this be web ready?

~~~
daverecycles
We're focusing on mobile right now with no immediate plans for web.

